# Parking in Leicester



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to park a motorhome in the centre of Leicester? We're off to a wedding at the cathedral there next Saturday. I've checked motorhomefriendlyparking.co.uk but it was a bit confusing - the car park they list as friendly looked to be listed with a height barrier on the NCP's website?

Motorhome is 6.5m long and 2.99m high.

Many thanks.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi I would use the on street parking arround Friday Street, Canning St. Behind St Margrets Church, its only a short walk to the Cathedral. This is oposite the bus station and close to the Shires. You can always park here as no one wants to walk to the shops when they can pay more to park in the multi story car parks. There is also the car park at the top of Great Central Street, this is a large open car park, the last time I was there it was just an area of open ground with a guy in a shed to take your money. Have a look on Virtual Earth or Google Earth


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Many thanks!


----------

